# Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale



## Mozartkugel (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*

einfach einen möglichst "frisch-toten" Köderfisch ca. Zeigefinger groß nah am Ufer am Grund ablegen und fertig. Idealerweise in der Nähe von Unterständen oder Seerosen. 

Wenn ein nennenswerter Bestand an kapitalen Aalen vorhanden ist, dann klappt das auch ganz sicher früher oder später. In den einschlägigen Zeitschriften wird da natürlich gerne mal ein riesen Akt daraus gemacht.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*

Einfach Hammer. An großen Gewässern sicher nicht die leichteste Aufgabe! Ich find die fetten Dinger echt genial!


----------



## gründler (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*

Da empfehle ich allen das noch dieses Jahr zu machen.....


|wavey:


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*

In einem großen See auch große Aale zu finden ist alles andre als einfach, vor allem dann wenn man vom Ufer fischt.
Idealerweise gibt es dort nen Fischer der Reusen stellt, dann hat man zumindest schonmal ein paar Ansatzpunkte.

Bevor ich mich an irgendeinem riesigen See zum Aalfischen setze, suche ich alte möglich naturbelassende Klein- bis Kleinstgewässer auf.
Dort fängt man vielleicht keine größeren Stückzahlen, aber wenn was beißt, sind es richtige Klamotten.
Grund dafür ist, das solche Gewässer oftmals sehr alte Bestände haben (gilt nicht nur für Aal, auch ebenso für Schleien) und fast niemand dort ansitzt.

Bis auf eine einzige Ausnahme stammen alle Aale ab 88cm die ich bisher in gut 35 Jahren gefangen habe, allesamt aus kleinen Gewässern (unter 4ha, oftmals auch deutlich unter 1ha).
2009 hatte ich ne besondere Sternstunde, konnte binnen ner knappen Stunde 3 dicke Muttis (von 92-98cm) fangen.
2008 gabs den bisher größten und schwersten mit 114cm und 3270g (wurde damals Fisch des Jahres der Angelwoche).
Ein Jahr später konnte ich am gleichen Gewässer diese PB fast nochmal wiederholen, fehlten lediglich 4cm und ein paar Gramm.
Ne große Ausnahme gabs auch mal, Anfang der 90er ging mir nen 93er auf ne ausgelegte Kartoffel am hellichten Tage.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Auf Tauwurm gingen mir bisher maximal Mitte 80er ans Band, alles was größer war ging auf Fisch (meist Barsch, auch gern 10-12cm lang) oder Fischfetzen.
Hatte bisher auch kein Problem dabei, wenn der Köfi auch mal 6h und mehr stocksteif im Wasser liegt...warum auch, in der Natur ist auch nicht gleich nen Räuber da wenn nen Fischen stirbt.
Bei Tauwurm hab ich quasi immer Beifang dabei, Würmer mögen alle Fische...bei Köfi selektiere ich bereits.
Die Bissquote ist bei Köfi sicherlich geringer, aber ich hab lieber den einen guten Biss als 20 Bisse und davon 2 Strippen und der Rest hat die Würmer runtergenuckelt.


Im übrigen sind meiner Erfahrung nach der Spätsommer und Frühherbst die besten Zeiten für Großaale....die Fettreserven werden nochmal aufgefüllt für die kalte Jahreszeit.
Mitunter kann sich das sogar bis in den November ziehen, je nach Gewässer und auch Wetterlage.
Vorallem in Fließgewässern kommt das häufiger vor wie man meint zu glauben, das Aale auch noch sehr spät im Jahr beißen.
Wäre nicht das erste Mal das ich Aale und Quappen zusammen in einer Winternacht gefangen habe.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*

Erstmal einen See finden, der heute noch eine nennenswerte Anzahl Aale beinhaltet, finden.
In unserer Region brauchst du mit deinen Tipps 25 Nächte pro Fisch.
Wir betreiben deswegen freiwillig C&R auf Aal.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> In unserer Region brauchst du mit deinen Tipps 25 Nächte pro Fisch.



Das trifft vermutlich fast überall mittlerweile zu.
Mitunter sind die 25 Nächte sogar noch untertrieben, vorallem wenn man es gezielt auf große Exemplare abgesehen hat.
Gibt sicher genug eingefleischte Aalangler, die Zeit ihres Lebens der Metermarke hinterherangeln.
Viele Gewässer geben solche Fische einfach nicht mehr her, egal was man anstellt und wie hartnäckig man die Sache betreibt. Solche Fische sind alt..sehr alt. 

In Gewässern die vielleicht grad mal 25-30 Jahre alt sind, wird man solche Fische einfach nicht finden können.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> einfach einen möglichst "frisch-toten" Köderfisch ca. Zeigefinger groß nah am Ufer am Grund ablegen und fertig. Idealerweise in der Nähe von Unterständen oder Seerosen.
> 
> Wenn ein nennenswerter Bestand an kapitalen Aalen vorhanden ist, dann klappt das auch ganz sicher früher oder später. In den einschlägigen Zeitschriften wird da natürlich gerne mal ein riesen Akt daraus gemacht.



Mozartkugel: Ich bin ganz deiner Meinung, dass viele versuchen, das Aalangeln zu verkomplizieren. Ich habe auch extrem flach am Ufer schon gefangen. Aber am besten lief es zu dieser Jahreszeit in etwa drei bis vier Metern Wassertiefe.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> In einem großen See auch große Aale zu finden ist alles andre als einfach, vor allem dann wenn man vom Ufer fischt.
> Idealerweise gibt es dort nen Fischer der Reusen stellt, dann hat man zumindest schonmal ein paar Ansatzpunkte.
> 
> Bevor ich mich an irgendeinem riesigen See zum Aalfischen setze, suche ich alte möglich naturbelassende Klein- bis Kleinstgewässer auf.
> ...



Bimmelrudi: Erst mal Danke für deine Erfahrungen. 114 Zentimeter sind schon eine Ansage. Dagegen wirken meine Aale ja noch klein |rotwerden Meine ersten großen Aale fing ich als Kind auch an Kleinstgewässern, wie kleinen Seen und Teichen zwischen 1 und 3 ha. Der damalige Größte biss aber nicht gezielt, sondern beim Schleienangeln auf drei Maden ;-) 96 Zentimeter war er lang. Nun habe ich mich die letzten Jahre intensiv mit Großgewässern auseinandergesetzt. Hier war mein bisher größter Aal 99 Zentimeter lang. Im Gegensatz zu den Kleinstgewässern, wo ich in der Nacht maximal einen Aal fing, läuft es mit den Großaalen an den größeren Seen deutlich besser und konstanter, obwohl auch Berufsfischer mit auf dem See sind. Mit Beifang habe ich sehr wenig Probleme, ansonsten würde ich auch dort auf kleine Köderfische setzen.


----------



## nostradamus (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*

hi,
erstmal danke für deinen Bericht! 

Grundsätzlich sehe ich die Tipps auch nicht wirklich als die Krone der Weisheit an! 

Ich sehe kleinere Gewässer oft als besser an wie große Seen! Köfis ziehe ich dem Wurm def. vor! Bis dato konnte ich am See noch keinen guten Aal (größer wie 80cm) auf Wurm fangen wohingegen mit Köfis doch einiges läuft! 

Im fluss allerdings nehme ich gerne Würmer und suche auch Kraut und da fange ich auch richtig gute Flussaale! 



Mario


----------



## phobos (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Wir betreiben deswegen freiwillig C&R auf Aal.




Macht aber auch nur Sinn, wenn der See nen Abfluss hat und dieser auch Richtung Atlantik fliesst... und bestensfalls auch kaum Kraftwerke auf der Strecke sind andernfalls C&R Sinnfrei



Mich würde mal interressieren wie der die tötet beim Foto, sieht man ja keinen Stich oder so...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*



Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu den Kleinstgewässern, wo ich in der Nacht maximal einen Aal fing, läuft es mit den Großaalen an den größeren Seen deutlich besser und konstanter, obwohl auch Berufsfischer mit auf dem See sind.



Kleinstgewässer haben sicherlich oftmals nen Altbestand (sofern sie denn auch alt sind), dieser ist aber auch sehr limitiert.
in größeren Gewässern ist fast immer ein höherer Bestand drin, wenngleich dieser aufgrund der Gewässergröße nicht zwingend einfacher zu fangen ist.
Vorallem an Gewässern die keine sichtbaren Strukturen haben, ist Ausdauer und ein gewisses Maß an Hartnäckigkeit wohl gefragt.


In dem Gewässer in dem ich damals meine beiden größten Aale fing, gab es quasi nur ne Handvoll davon..und die wuchsen entsprechend ab.
Sie hatten sogar die Chance zum Abwandern Richtung Elbe, das Gewässer hatte damals einen etwa 30cm breiten Ablauf der in ein Nebenfließgewässer der Elbe mündete.
Warum auch immer, die Fische blieben und wanderten nicht ab, sonst hätten sie es 10-15 Jahre früher schon getan.

Diese wenigen großen Aale hatte ich über einen Zeitraum von knapp 4 Jahren immer wieder beobachten können, denn ihr Zuhause war eine ins Wasser gefallene Baumkrone eines alten Baumes.
Fangen ließen sie sich aber dennoch erstmal nicht, obwohl ich wer weiß wie viel probierte und etliche Montagen in dieser Baumkrone versengte.|rolleyes

Der Zufall wars, der mir den ersten Aal (das war auch gleich der größte) dort brachte.
Ich probierte es zum x.Mal dort...KöFi stippen gestaltete sich an dem Tag als äußerst schwer.
Ich fing nix auf die Stippe, lediglich nen etwa 15cm langer Barsch ging mir auf die parallel ausgelegte Wurmrute.

Einpacken kam nicht in Frage, mußte halt der Barsch eben dran (im ganzen aufgezogen), obwohl ich mir da kaum Hoffnungen machte.
Kurz vor 2Uhr nachts, zog die fette 15g Pose sehr schnell in die Krone des Baumes rein (die Montage hatte ich wie immer direkt davor platziert).
Der Fisch saß und zog direkt raus ins gegenüberliegende Seerosenfeld.
Viel Platz hatte ich nicht, ich hielt voll dagegen bei fast geschlossener Bremse.
Der Fisch kam dann relativ schnell an die Oberfläche (Gewässer ist keine 2m tief) und ich griff zum Kescher....ein sehr kleiner Kescher wohlgemerkt.
Keine Lampe dabei (ich hatte bis dato nie ne Lampe mitgehabt..hielt ich für Teufelszeux was mir die Fische verscheucht), nur der Schein des Vollmondes spendete Licht.

Es dauerte ne gefühlte Ewigkeit den Aal in den viel zu kleinen Kescher zu kriegen, da ich einfach nicht sehen konnte wo sein Ende ist. Folglich drückte er sich unzählige Male immer wieder mit dem Schwanz raus und ich hatte mehr wie einmal ne Scheixxangst, das mir das 30er Monovorfach durchhaut.
Es hielt aber, und als ich den Fisch dann endlich an Land hatte, schlotterten mir echt die Knie.
Ich war komplett durch und fertig...genauso wie der Aal auch.
Erstmal schnell versorgen...dann Maßband raussuchen und ne Fluppe anstecken.
Ich ahnte schon was ich da hatte..ne neue PB (die lag zuvor bei 93cm seit x Jahren).
Das der aber so lang ausfiel, damit hatte ich nicht gerechnet.
Das war in dieser Nacht der einzige Biss, bin gegen 5 nach Hause und mein alter Herr hatte noch nen Foto mit nem alten Apparat (Film zum Entwickeln wegbringen^^) gemacht.
Das Foto war der AW damals allerdings nicht gut genug, kam daher nie ins Heft..der Fisch wurde dennoch gelistet.
Irgendwo in einer alten Schachtel hab ich sicher noch nen Negativ davon....müßte ich echt mal suchen.

1 Jahr später wiederholte sich dieses Erlebnis, nur da war ich dann besser drauf vorbereitet.

Rute war damals übrigens ne extrem wabblige Telerute (war meine allererste Rute, mit der ich angefangen habe zu angeln), die hatte schon gut und gerne 25 Jahre auf dem Buckel.
Rolle nen ganz einfaches Heckbremsmodell aus Kunststoff aus den frühen 90ern.
Beide habens bestens überlebt, die Rute ging erst 8 Jahre später in die ewigen Jagdgründe, die Rolle wird auch heute noch benutzt.

Solche Erlebnisse vergisst man einfach in seinem Leben nicht mehr


----------



## zokker (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]... Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen mit den Großaalen? Zeigt mal Eure besten Fänge! Ich bin gespannt…[/FONT]






Erfahrungen?  Große Seen sind schon OK, allerdings nicht für Aale von ü 1m. 80er-90er sind aber auch schon Kapitale und damit ist immer zu rechnen. 



 Ich angle seit 40 Jahren auf großen Seen und kann keine Tipps für den Fang von Großaalen geben. So einfach ist es leider nicht, sich einfach mit 2 Tauwürmern ans Krautfeld zu legen. Großaale sind immer auch Glückssache. 



Gruß Zokker, der noch nie eine Meteraal gefangen hat.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*



phobos schrieb:


> Macht aber auch nur Sinn, wenn der See nen Abfluss hat und dieser auch Richtung Atlantik fliesst... und bestensfalls auch kaum Kraftwerke auf der Strecke sind andernfalls C&R Sinnfrei
> 
> 
> 
> Mich würde mal interressieren wie der die tötet beim Foto, sieht man ja keinen Stich oder so...



Hi Phobos,
der Stich ist auf den Fotos nicht zu sehen, da er sich auf der Unterseite befindet. Mit einem scharfen, spitzen Messer steche ich in der Herzregion ein und durchtrenne dabei gleichzeitig die Wirbelsäule.
Beste Grüße 
Jesco


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Es dauerte ne gefühlte Ewigkeit den Aal in den viel zu kleinen Kescher zu kriegen, da ich einfach nicht sehen konnte wo sein Ende ist. Folglich drückte er sich unzählige Male immer wieder mit dem Schwanz raus und ich hatte mehr wie einmal ne Scheixxangst, das mir das 30er Monovorfach durchhaut.
> Es hielt aber, und als ich den Fisch dann endlich an Land hatte, schlotterten mir echt die Knie.
> Ich war komplett durch und fertig...
> 
> Solche Erlebnisse vergisst man einfach in seinem Leben nicht mehr



Ja, Bimmelrudi. Das sind die Erlebnisse, die im Gedächtnis bleiben. Sehr schön beschrieben. Ich war nach meinem 99er auch fix und fertig. Gerade die Landung großer Aale kann einem echt den letzten Nerv rauben  Aber wenn er dann in den Maschen liegt, ist es ein unbeschreibliches Gefühl


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*



zokker schrieb:


> Erfahrungen?  Große Seen sind schon OK, allerdings nicht für Aale von ü 1m. 80er-90er sind aber auch schon Kapitale und damit ist immer zu rechnen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Zocker,
wirklich tolle Aale, die du da gefangen hast. Der Meteraal fehlt mir auch noch, aber ich bleibe dran...
Bei mir klappt es mit den zwei Tauwürmern am Krautfeld super. Liegt aber wohl auch daran, dass ich nur wenig Beifang habe. Ab und an mal ein großer Weißfisch und in der Dämmerung auch mal ein Barsch. In der Regel sind die meisten Bisse von Aalen. Die „kleinsten“ haben in der Regel 70 Zentimeter. Nur einmal fing ich einen Schnürsenkel. Hängt aber auch stark vom Gewässer ab...
Beste Grüße 
Jesco


----------



## MikeHawk (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*

Schöner Bericht und tolle Fische.
Ich angel selten gezielt auf Aal und mache wenn es hoch kommt vlt. 8 Ansitze im Jahr (Rhein in NRW)

Dabei habe ich stets eine Rute mit Tauwurm und eine mit Grundel als Köder ausgelegt.

Ich habe noch NIE einen Aal auf Köfi gefangen, alle (meist 1-2 pro Nacht) gingen grundsätzlich auf den Tauwurm, auch mein größter mit 95cm am helichten Tag.

Bestre Grüße


----------



## BERND2000 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*

@Bimmelrudi
Tolle Texte die Du da geschrieben hast, eine deutliche Aufwertung gegenüber dem Aufmacher.


Mein einziger Ü 1m stammt im übriegen auch aus einem Kleinstgewässer, aus dem Überflutungsgebiet.
Ein Kleinstgewässer was je nach Wasserstand vielleicht 1000m² oder eben nur 400m² hat und keinen Meter tief ist.


Beifang bei meinem Versuch ob da so wie Alle behaupteten wirklich keine Fische mehr im Gewässer sind.
Dort hatte wohl seit 5-1o Jahren keiner mehr geangelt, es gab keine Spuren und auch keine Fangmeldungen

Jungfische hatte ich gesehen aber was es waren oder ob da gar noch Schleien lebten?


Der erste Bis am hellen Tag und feinem Friedfischversuchsgerät  und ganz langsam kam ein dicker Aal an die Oberfläche des klaren Gewässers.
Noch war er nicht in Panik sonder eher verwundert, was Ihn da hoch zog.
Leider trennte Aal und mich gut 2m Pflanzengürtel, hinter deren Kante ich geangelt hatte, die war fast so breit wie die Spielzeugrute lang war.
Das Ufer war zudem steil und ein Dickicht aus Gräsern.

Was tun.....?|bigeyes


Ich griff zum viel zu kleinen Kescher, wohl wissend das er das kaum klappen würde und er da sofort wieder raus wäre.(Löcher) oder schon vorher in Panik geraten würde.
Heben oder durchs Kraut ging gar nicht.
Ich war sicher es klappt nicht, aber es war ein Versuch....


Also den Aal vorsichtig auf den Kescher geführt und dann gleich bis auf den Acker geworfen, die Rute gleich hinter her.
Der Aal war sofort raus, aber er kaum tatsächlich auf dem Acker an.
Die Dame hatte so um 105cm und nicht ganz 1,8 Kg.

Pech für Ihn und ein unglaubliches Glück für Mich.
Beim nächsten Versuch dort stellte ich fest das die von mir dort vor gut 10 Jahren ausgesetzten Glasaale alle so bei Ü60 cm lagen, außer Aal und Giebel gab es da wirklich nichts mehr.


Fakt ist aber, das Angler solche Aale selten fangen, solche Aale aber in der Fischerei gar nicht so selten sind.
Dort wo noch gezielt auf Blankaale im Fluss gefischt wird, werden sie gefangen.
Auch in großen Seen werden sie im Winter wohl an der Langleine in großer Tiefe gefangen.
Mir hat das letztere mal ein Fischer erzählt, der das versuchte als seine Beute im Kiemengarn dort oft zerdrückt und abgebissen wurde.
Fische im Garn ist leichte Beute, also wirkt das wie anfüttern.


Normalerweise fische ich heftiger auf Aal, mit Gerät was andere eher zum Welsfischen verwenden, seit dem habe ich weniger Hänger der sich nicht selten als Aal entpuppte.


Raubaale wachsen und verhalten sich aber oft anders als Spitzköpfe, letztere fressen regelmäßiger bei Raubaalen sind das kurze Fasen oft in der Nacht oder auch mal am Tag.
Aber Du hast recht große Aale sind uralt oft lebten sie in Ungünstigen Gewässern und hungerten sich groß bis sie einen Fettgehalt erreichten um Abwandern zu können.
Unter guten Bedingungen werden sie schnell fett bilden oft Spitzköpfe aus und wandern früher ab. 



In viel befischten Gewässern werden sie nicht alt und weichen auch den Anglern aus, denn Aale sollen geselliger leben als viele denken und auf das Verschwinden der Kollegen mit Auswandern reagieren.
Vielleicht ähnlich wie wenn in einem Haus immer mal wieder Nachbarn spurlos verschwinden so das keiner da noch wohnen will und sei die Miete noch so billig.
Zusätzlich sollen Aale sich auf Beute spezialisieren...

Fazit, Wer keine guten Aale fangen will, gehe an die Stellen wo alle hingehen und verwende die Köder die Alle nehmen.


Wer gute Aale fangen will, sollte sich gedanken machen wie ein Aal tickt und immer mit Gerät fischen mit der er auch einen guten Aal händeln kann.
Dünne oder harte Schnüre, weiche Ruten sind da nicht unbedingt Sinnvoll, gute Aale sind schnell, kräftig und nicht unerfahren.
In der Regel setzen sie sich dann fest, wenn sie sich selbst anschlagen und in Panik geraten.
Viele Anger reagieren darauf in dem sie solche Hängerträchtigen Stellen vermeiden und da fischen wo es kaum Aale gibt.
Sie könnten auch mal anders Angeln, aber das kapieren sie nicht.


Bei mir sind Aale heute eher Beifänge, die Ich mit Übergroßen Haken, Oderfächenangeln oder gar Drillingen versuche zu vermeiden.
Wenn die Hunger haben, fängt man sie trotzdem, die Breitköpfe sind flexible Raubfische.


Wurm geht immer, Köderfische kann ähnlich Krebs mal gut oder schlecht sein, weiche Wollhandkrabben sind der Hammer.
Gestern lief mir so ein Tierchen in XXL über den Weg und rüht nun im Eisfach bis zum Einsatz.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht und tolle Fische.
> Ich angel selten gezielt auf Aal und mache wenn es hoch kommt vlt. 8 Ansitze im Jahr (Rhein in NRW)
> 
> Dabei habe ich stets eine Rute mit Tauwurm und eine mit Grundel als Köder ausgelegt.
> ...



Hi MikeHawk,
mit Köderfisch bekommt man deutlich weniger Bisse. Dafür gibt es aber auch ab und an nette Beifänge von Zandern und großen Barschen. 
Einen 95er am helllichten Tage ist doch super. Ich habe erst einen größeren Aal bei kompletter Helligkeit gefangen. Wollte damals an einem kleinen Teich mit einem 20-Zentimeter-Rotauge knapp unter der Oberfläche Hechte fangen. Als die Pose bei über 30 Grad im Sommer dann unterging und ein toller Aal am Drilling hing, war ich doch sehr überrascht  
Beste Grüße 
Jesco


----------



## BERND2000 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht und tolle Fische.
> Ich angel selten gezielt auf Aal und mache wenn es hoch kommt vlt. 8 Ansitze im Jahr (Rhein in NRW)
> 
> Dabei habe ich stets eine Rute mit Tauwurm und eine mit Grundel als Köder ausgelegt.
> ...




Letzte Woche eine Rute auf Zander in eine flache aber zum Teil verkrautete Buhne am Ende eine flachen Außenkurve gelegt.
Aale hätte ich dort nicht vermutet.
Trugschluß die Bisse auf Köfi kamen ab Mitternacht regelmäßig bis zum Morgengrauen.

Im nachherein logisch, Kleinfisch gab es dort reichlich und am Ende der Sandbank lagerte sich totes Holz (oder tote Fische) in der Tiefe ab.
Bachflohkrebse, Fische, Verstecke im warmen sauerstoffreichen Flachwasser halt.
Wieder mal 2 Ü70er als Beifang und sehr viel Holz, mit Wels und Zander war Banane.
Den Aalen hatte ich diese eine Rute wohl vor die Haustür des Sommerquatiers gelegt.



War interessant, aber wieder mal der falsche Platz.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Die Dame hatte so um 105cm und nicht ganz 1,8 Kg.
> 
> 
> Wer gute Aale fangen will, sollte sich gedanken machen wie ein Aal tickt und immer mit Gerät fischen mit der er auch einen guten Aal händeln kann.



Hi Bernd,
Danke für deinen tollen Bericht. 1,05 Meter ist ein wirklich toller Aal. Und dann noch unter diesen Umständen. Glückwunsch!

Sehe ich genauso, dass man sich vor dem Angeln Gedanken machen sollte. Viele Aalangler werfen ihre Montagen einfach blind aus, ohne zu wissen wie tief es an der Stelle ist oder wie der Untergrund beschaffen ist. Wer das Gewässer ein wenig analysiert und auch weite Wege zum Spot in Kauf nimmt, fängt über die Zeit deutlich besser.
Beste Grüße 
Jesco


----------



## MikeHawk (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*

@ Bernd:

In der Regel sind meine Plätze schon so gewählt das ich dort gut Aal & Zander fangen kann, auch wenn die Ruten nahe beieinander lagen, die Aale kamen immer nur auf Wurm - seltsam.


----------



## BERND2000 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> @ Bernd:
> 
> In der Regel sind meine Plätze schon so gewählt das ich dort gut Aal & Zander fangen kann, auch wenn die Ruten nahe beieinander lagen, die Aale kamen immer nur auf Wurm - seltsam.




Wie gesagt der Aal spezialisiert sich.
In der Weser z.b fängt man mit Kaberkrebs kaum mal einen Aal auch wenn es die dort gibt, in einem Zufluss lieben sie Krebs.
Je nach Platz, Gewässererwende ich automatisch andere Köder, die dort schon mal Erfolg brachten.

Ich habe auch schon erlebt das Köderwechsel da dann wieder Erfolg brachte wo Wurm schon einige Aale find und nun nichts mehr passierte.
(Gern fische ich also unterschiedlich, Wurm ,Fisch, Krebs und wenn ich habe Wollhandkrabbe)

Es ist halt Gewässertypisch und beim Einzeltier unterschiedlich was die wollen oder wie sie sich verhalten.
Sie passen nicht nur Aussehen und Geschlecht sondern auch Vorlieben und Verhalten den Gegebenheiten an.
Mag sein das das bei Dier im Gewässer kaum Raubaale gibt, vielleicht sind sie aber auch nur an einer anderen Stelle oder zur anderer Zeit unterwegs.
Könnte aber auch schon am Stahlvorfach liegen, fals du eins verwendest.
Ich fische fast nur Multiviel 25-70 Kg, das stört Wels und Aal weniger.


----------



## MikeHawk (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*

An Wollhandkrabbe habe ich auch schon gedacht, da ich letzte Zeit öfter mal eine am Haken hatte, wie köderst du diese an? Erst kochen?

Ich angel meist mit 35er Mono Vorfächern, und seit ein paar Wochen (in den die Krabben scheinbar milliardenfach vertreten sind) mit einem Seitenarm weit über dem Blei.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Könnte aber auch schon am Stahlvorfach liegen, fals du eins verwendest.



Mal eine Frage in die Runde: Was fischt Ihr an Vorfächern, wenn es auf die großen Aale geht?

Immer wieder lese ich, dass man die kapitalen Aale nur mit Stahl bändigen kann. Ich halte das für absoluten Unsinn. Mit einer 0,35er Monofiler als Vorfach hatte ich noch nie Probleme. Selbst im Kraut festgesetzte Aale konnte ich ohne Probleme lösen. Wenn man dicht an Bäumen oder Muscheln fischt, könnte es aber Sinn machen, mit der Vorfachstärke ein wenig hochzugehen. Wie seht Ihr das?

Beste Grüße 
Jesco


----------



## BERND2000 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> An Wollhandkrabbe habe ich auch schon gedacht, da ich letzte Zeit öfter mal eine am Haken hatte, wie köderst du diese an? Erst kochen?
> 
> Ich angel meist mit 35er Mono Vorfächern, und seit ein paar Wochen (in den die Krabben scheinbar milliardenfach vertreten sind) mit einem Seitenarm weit über dem Blei.




Harte Krabben fangen gar nichts, es müssen weiche Krabben sein, nach der Hautung oder Vor der Häutung.
Die lassen sich stückweise ähnlich anködern wie Regenwürmer.

Harte lassen sich kaum anködern, bringen kaum Bisse und scheinen auch maximal nur ausgelutscht zu werden.
(Mag sein das Harte Panzer kaum zu verdauen sind.)


Für Aal und Barbe, aus meiner Sicht der Topköder,  wobei bei Krabben bei uns in der Weser seit Jahren fast Verschwunden sind/waren.


Angeblich nehmen Welse auch harte Krabben, aber das kann ich nicht bestätigen.


----------



## zokker (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*



Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Bei mir klappt es mit den zwei Tauwürmern am Krautfeld super. Liegt aber wohl auch daran, dass ich nur wenig Beifang habe. ...  In der Regel sind die meisten Bisse von Aalen. Die „kleinsten“ haben in der Regel 70 Zentimeter. Nur einmal fing ich einen Schnürsenkel. ...




Gratuliere, du mußt ja den super Aalsee haben. 



Du angelst mit Wurm und hast erst einen Schnürsenkel gefangen? Das hört sich für mich wie ein Märchen an |kopfkrat.


Bei meinen Seen mit Wurm zu angeln, ist wegen der vielen Weißfische, fast unmöglich. 



Den Sommer über angle ich nur mit Köfis ü 10cm und fange regelmäßig Schnürsenkel. Selbst Weißfische und kleinst Barsche ziehen sich 12cm Köfis rein.


----------



## gründler (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*

Moin

Ich hatte ja damals etliche berichte in fachzeitschriften usw.über Aale hinterlassen und lag mit John Sidley ziemlich gleich auf.Da gab es aber noch Aale wie Sand am Meer,5 und 6 Pfünder gab es fast jede Woche und von 7 tagen hockte man min 4-5 draussen und wenn es nur bis 1Uhr war.

Das mit dem Stahl kam von John,da er feststellte das große Aale das Mono aufscheuern können,da es damals noch nicht so High Tech Schnüre gab wie heute,griff er auf Stahl zurück.

Ich könnte hier einige Romane verfassen und einiges über John und selbst gefangene große Aale beitragen,viele hier werden bestimmt einige Berichte von mir damals gelesen haben (es gab ja nur Zeitschriften und kein Ab,Fb,usw ).Aber ich bin mittlerweile "Müde" geworden was das intensive berichten angeht und das schreiben.

Stahl brauch man heute nicht mehr unbedingt,gute Schnüre mit hoher Abriebfestigkeit gibt es heute ohne ende,damals gab es nur Standard Mono und das war es auch schon,warn halt die 70 und 80er Jahre.

|wavey:


----------



## zokker (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*



Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> ... Was fischt Ihr an Vorfächern, wenn es auf die großen Aale geht?
> 
> Immer wieder lese ich, dass man die kapitalen Aale nur mit Stahl bändigen kann. Ich halte das für absoluten Unsinn. Mit einer 0,35er Monofiler als Vorfach hatte ich noch nie Probleme. Selbst im Kraut festgesetzte Aale konnte ich ohne Probleme lösen. Wenn man dicht an Bäumen oder Muscheln fischt, könnte es aber Sinn machen, mit der Vorfachstärke ein wenig hochzugehen. Wie seht Ihr das?
> 
> ...




Da bin ich voll bei dir. Fische auch eine gute 35er abriebfeste Mono als Vorfach. Selbst 90+ Aale, die nach einem Run, 50-60m wieder ans Boot gepumpt werden mußten, haben die Mono nur geringfügig aufgeraut.


----------



## BERND2000 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*



Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage in die Runde: Was fischt Ihr an Vorfächern, wenn es auf die großen Aale geht?
> 
> Immer wieder lese ich, dass man die kapitalen Aale nur mit Stahl bändigen kann. Ich halte das für absoluten Unsinn. Mit einer 0,35er Monofiler als Vorfach hatte ich noch nie Probleme. Selbst im Kraut festgesetzte Aale konnte ich ohne Probleme lösen. Wenn man dicht an Bäumen oder Muscheln fischt, könnte es aber Sinn machen, mit der Vorfachstärke ein wenig hochzugehen. Wie seht Ihr das?
> 
> ...




Na ja, wenn Kraut oder Seerosen das Problem ist, kommt es ja nur auf Tragkraft an.
Da würdest Du mit der 35 Mono oder einem weichen Stahlvorfach ungleich weniger Tragkraft haben um einen 80er Aal da durch zu bringen.

Ich fische selten mit Vorfach und binde selbst, so das der Knoten am Haken der schwächste Punkt ist.
Oh, ich hatte auch schon Hänger die sich beim Versuch sie abzureißen dann doch noch als Aal entpuppten.
Wenn man verzweifelt versucht die 70 Kg Leine abzureißen fliegen einem dann schon mal Äste entgegen die sich bewegen.
Ich glaube nicht das Du da mit der 35 Mono etwas erreichen kannst.


Große Aale sind in der Lage da glatt die Bremse zu fordern und Dich zum Drillen zu zwingen.
Ich habe es einmal erlebt, das eine 2 1/2 Karpfenrute zu weich war und eine 35 Mono zum Drillen mit einem Aal führte, der dann verloren ging weil ich Ihn einfach nicht vom Grund fern halten konnte.
Mehrmals versuchte er sich festzusetzen und am Ende gelang es Ihr auch.
Ich habe den Aal nie gesehen, hatte vorher aber schon weitere um 70-80 cm dort gefangen, fühlte sich wie ein Aal an, aber ein Aal der deutlich besser war.
(Koder war auch Krabbe)


----------



## Christian.Siegler (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*

Also ich hab auch schon einen richtig guten Aal (habe ihn vorm Biss gesehen - war mitten am Tag) am 35er Monovorfach verloren. Der ist an geschlossener Bremse nach rechts in Äste marschiert und hat das Vorfach in Sekunden gesprengt... Irre, was diese Viecher für Power haben. 
Bin auch immer hin und her gerissen bei der Vorfachfrage. Momentan fische ich die Wurmmontagen mit 40er Mono und die Köderfischmontagen mit 9-Kilo-Stahlvorfach (geschmeidiges 7x7)


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*



zokker schrieb:


> Gratuliere, du mußt ja den super Aalsee haben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi zocker,
mit Weißfischen hatte ich noch keine Probleme. Und wenn mal einer gebissen hat, freute ich mich auch darüber, weil es meist große waren. Zum Beispiel einmal ein 55er Aland
Da scheinen echt viele räuberische Rotaugen bei Dir unterwegs zu sein. Echt spannend!!!
Ich hatte es auch mal an einem anderen See probiert, in dem ebenfalls große Aale vorkommen sollen. Dort fing ich aber nur Aale bis 45 Zentimeter. Dann macht es eher Sinn, sich ein neues Gewässer zu suchen. In Schleswig-Holstein oder auch Mecklenburg-Vorpommern gibt’s ja genügend große Seen und an vielen angelt kaum einer auf Aal. Verstehe ich nicht
Grüße 
Jesco


----------



## BERND2000 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*



gründler schrieb:


> Das mit dem Stahl kam von John,da er feststellte das große Aale das Mono aufscheuern können,da es damals noch nicht so High Tech Schnüre gab wie heute,griff er auf Stahl zurück.
> 
> 
> |wavey:


Interessant.
Das Aale mit Ihren Zähnchen die Mono anraspeln kenne ich, erstaunlicherweise scheint das bei Multis aber anders, selbst wenn die sonst bei so etwas wie scheuern sehr leiden.
Ich weiß nicht warum habe aber solche Schäden bei Multis  noch nicht gehabt und kann nur vermuten das die Zähnchen zwischen die Multi eindringen und Halt haben, wo sie auf der Mono hin und her über die Schnur rutschen oder gar in die Schur eindringen.
Wie auch immer, Aale drillt man ja nicht lange und fischt auch nur selten über große Distanzen.
Nicht immer fischt man in der Nähe von Steinen oder Muscheln, wo Abrieb an scharfen Kanten die Schnur gefärdet.


Die Wissen um die möglichen Probleme, die Unterschiede und Lösungswege machen halt einen flexiblen erfahrenen Angler aus.
Es gibt halt nicht die einzig perfekten Lösung, sondern eher den immer wieder anderen brauchbaren Kompromis.


Ich kenne Viele Angler die erfolgreich nachahmen und wiederholen, aber total unflexiebel auf Andere Bedingungen reagieren.
Das sind oft nicht einmal die Erfolglosen, sondern die Erfolgreichen, die Spezis an dem Gewässer und einzelnen Arten.
In der Fremde brauchen sie dann einen Guide, wo Andere recht schnell wieder selbst zurecht kommen.
Das Richtige zu übernehmen und  Neugier um zu reagieren sind verschiedene Möglichkeiten.


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*



> Mal eine Frage in die Runde: Was fischt Ihr an Vorfächern, wenn es auf die großen Aale geht?


Hab noch nie nen Großaal gefangen (schon gar keinen metrigen), nur normale. Ich hoffe aber stets auf ersteren und muss auch immer mit Wallern rechnen.

So verwende ich als Vorfach bei Wurmeinsatz die Mika Mussel Care Line in 25 oder 35 lbs (je nach Hindernisaufkommen und -art, bei Totholznähe die stärkere davon)

[Edit Mod - bitte keine Links zu Shops]

Das Zeug ist so derb robust wie ein "echtes" Wallervorfach, nur eben ne Nummer "kleiner" dimensioniert. Aber trotzdem ausreichend weich. Ist eigentlich ne Schlagschnur fürs Karpfenangeln auf Muschelbänken etc.

Bei Köfi-Einsatz verwende ich 7x7-Stahl von AFW mit 9 bzw. 12 kg.

Hauptschnur ist bei mir in beiden Fällen ne 0,40er Stroft ABR.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Interessant.
> Das Aale mit Ihren Zähnchen die Mono anraspeln kenne ich,...
> 
> Die Wissen um die möglichen Probleme, die Unterschiede und Lösungswege machen halt einen flexiblen erfahrenen Angler aus.
> Es gibt halt nicht die einzig perfekten Lösung, sondern eher den immer wieder anderen brauchbaren Kompromis.



Ich hatte es noch nie, dass meine Aale die Monofile angeraspelt haben. Halte es für ein Ammenmärchen oder meine Aale sind alle nicht so zahnstark. Bei Vorfachstärken von 0,35 Millimetern oder mehr gab’s keine Probleme.  Trotzdem tausche ich das Vorfach nach jedem Aal aus – sicher ist sicher...

Beim zweiten Punkt stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu! Es gibt immer mehrere Wege, um zum Fisch zu kommen. Aber das macht das Angeln ja so spannend


----------



## knutwuchtig (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*

ich muß mal die methode eines guten freundes zum besten geben .
seit jahren geht er ausschließlich am DEK auf aal und kommt dabei auf nennenswerte stückzahlen!
 im durchschnitt haben die aale  auch  eine ordentlich größe,kapitale steigen ab und zu auch ein .

geangelt wird mit 7-8 m stellruten und feststehenden 2-3 g posen unter der stockspitze. das ganze wird penibel mit schrotblei ausgebleit ,so daß das Vorfach gerade die kante am übergang von steinschüttung zur gewässersohle erreicht .
köder sind im allgemeinen tauwürmer und maden. entweder als wurmschaschlik mit maden als wurm stopper ,oder tauwurm aufgezogen, manchmal auch nur ein madenbündel. das ganze wird mit ein /zwei hand voll maden angefüttert.
ich angel ähnlich allerdings benutze ich kleine köderfische, auch  lasse ich meine montagen etwas in der strömung treiben ,mit etwas schwereren  laufposen um die 6 gramm und blei olive und fange deutlich weniger aale , dafür eher mehr zander.
wobei die fängigkeit der köderfische im vergleich zum wurm gegen spätsommer ansteigt.


----------



## Purist (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*



Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Ich hatte es noch nie, dass meine Aale die Monofile angeraspelt haben. Halte es für ein Ammenmärchen oder meine Aale sind alle nicht so zahnstark. Bei Vorfachstärken von 0,35 Millimetern oder mehr gab’s keine Probleme.  Trotzdem tausche ich das Vorfach nach jedem Aal aus – sicher ist sicher...




Wenn du das Problem noch nie hattest, warum bist du dann so vorsichtig? 


Mir haben inzwischen schon dutzende Aale das Monovorfach (0,30-0,32er, unbeschädigt und zuvor getestet) durchbissen, dafür reicht schon ordentliche Spannung auf der Schnur beim Abhaken/Aushängen des Vorfaches, im Drill funktioniert's aber leider genauso. Das passierte mir allerdings bislang ausschließlich bei Breitköpfen ab 60, 70cm aufwärts. Wie lang die verlorenen Exemplare waren, die ich im Drill nicht gesehen habe, will ich gar nicht wissen.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*



knutwuchtig schrieb:


> ich muß mal die methode eines guten freundes zum besten geben .
> seit jahren geht er ausschließlich am DEK auf aal und kommt dabei auf nennenswerte stückzahlen!
> im durchschnitt haben die aale  auch  eine ordentlich größe,kapitale steigen ab und zu auch ein .
> 
> ...




Hi knutwuchtig,
ich sehe auch ab und an Angler mit der langen Stellfischrute am Wasser. Finde ich eine super spannende Methode und ist bestimmt auch sehr fängig. Hatte schon mal vor, das auszuprobieren. Doch vorher muss ich mir wohl mal Stellfischruten anschaffen. Da stehen so viele Ruten im Keller, aber die fehlen mir noch ;-) Vielleicht kaufe ich mir mal zwei Stück |kopfkrat Ist auch für Zander super interessant oder beim Hechtangeln an Seen, wo eine Kante sehr schnell abfällt...
Beste Grüße
Jesco


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*



Purist schrieb:


> Wenn du das Problem noch nie hattest, warum bist du dann so vorsichtig?
> 
> 
> Mir haben inzwischen schon dutzende Aale das Monovorfach (0,30-0,32er, unbeschädigt und zuvor getestet) durchbissen, dafür reicht schon ordentliche Spannung auf der Schnur beim Abhaken/Aushängen des Vorfaches, im Drill funktioniert's aber leider genauso. Das passierte mir allerdings bislang ausschließlich bei Breitköpfen ab 60, 70cm aufwärts. Wie lang die verlorenen Exemplare waren, die ich im Drill nicht gesehen habe, will ich gar nicht wissen.



Hi Purist,
auch wenn ich das Problem nicht hatte, kann man ja trotzdem auf Nummer sicher gehen. Ich will ja nicht verschweigen, dass im Drill mit Großaalen ordentliche Kräfte auf die Schnur wirken. Doch selbst beim Abhaken oder beim Herausheben aus dem Kescher ist mir nie ein Vorfach gerissen - auch bei 90-plus-Aalen nicht. Evt. macht es einen Unterschied, ob das Vorfach "nur" 0,30 Millimeter dick ist, oder 0,35er Stärke aufweist. Wenn der Haken auch noch tief im Schlund sitzt, fange ich nicht an "Rumzuoperieren", sondern töte den Aal und lasse den Haken erst mal drin. Diesen entferne ich dann später. Sitzt der Haken vorne im Maul, ist das Vorfach meist aber auch unbrauchbar, da sehr viel Schleim dranheftet. Da nehme ich dann lieber ein neues Vorfach.
Achso, als Kind fing ich mal einen 96er Aal beim Schleienangeln auf einen dünndrähtigen 12er Haken. Wie dick das Vorfach war, weiß ich nicht mehr. Aber es war sehr dünn. Hier muss ich aber dazu sagen, dass ich damals sehr viel Glück hatte, den Aal sicher zu landen...
Beste Grüße
Jesco


----------



## Christian.Siegler (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*



knutwuchtig schrieb:


> ich muß mal die methode eines guten freundes zum besten geben .
> seit jahren geht er ausschließlich am DEK auf aal und kommt dabei auf nennenswerte stückzahlen!
> im durchschnitt haben die aale  auch  eine ordentlich größe,kapitale steigen ab und zu auch ein .
> 
> ...




Mit der Stellfischrute habe ich auch mal zwei Saisons an der Fulda experimentiert. Klappt wirklich gut und macht Laune. Habe auch meinen besten Fulda-Aal so erwischt...


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Mit der Stellfischrute habe ich auch mal zwei Saisons an der Fulda experimentiert. Klappt wirklich gut und macht Laune. Habe auch meinen besten Fulda-Aal so erwischt...



Die Stellfischrute ist glaub ich gerade für Flüsse oder Kanäle eine sinnvolle Methode. Oder an Seen, wo am Ufer eine steile Kante abfällt. Ich glaub, ich muss mal wieder zusammen mit dem Kollegen Christian losziehen. Dann mit der Stellfischrute auf Aal. Wär doch eine super Sache #6


----------



## Christian.Siegler (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*



Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Die Stellfischrute ist glaub ich gerade für Flüsse oder Kanäle eine sinnvolle Methode. Oder an Seen, wo am Ufer eine steile Kante abfällt. Ich glaub, ich muss mal wieder zusammen mit dem Kollegen Christian losziehen. Dann mit der Stellfischrute auf Aal. Wär doch eine super Sache #6




Am Fluss war's prima... Jetzt nach meinem Umzug fehlen mir hier irgendwie die Gewässer dafür. Da sind wieder andere Methoden spannender! Aber wir können gerne mal zusammen an deinen Großaal-See |supergri


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*



Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Hi MikeHawk,
> mit Köderfisch bekommt man deutlich weniger Bisse.



Würde ich so pauschal jetzt nicht unbedingt sagen, denn es hängt primär erstmal vom Gewässer, der Kenntnis darüber und der Platzwahl ab.
Natürlich ist auch bissl Glück im Spiel, denn wirklich große Aale, besonders Raubaale fressen nicht häufig. Dafür sind die Brocken die sie sich einverleiben auch nicht immer klein, wie uns Anglern gern in Lektüren vermittelt wird.

Nen ü90 Breitkopf hat mit nem 20er Barsch gar kein Problem, der haut den binnen weniger Sekunden komplett weg..vorausgesetzt er ist aktiv auf Futtersuche.

Ich hatte in den 90er Jahren durchaus einige Stammgewässer, wo ich Aalbisse nur auf KöFi oder Fetzen bekam...zu tiefsten DDR-Zeiten haben wir an einem Gewässer die besten Aale auf kleine Frösche gefangen, die gab es dort nämlich in Massen.
Da konntest nen Wurm oder Köfi tagelang baden und nix ging..wer das nicht wußte oder sich abschaute ging als Schneider heim.
Es macht schon sehr viel Sinn genau das anzubieten, was dort vielfach als Nahrung vorkommt, wennleibe heute Frösche natürlich nicht mehr erlaubt sind.
Dieses spezielle Gewässer ist aber eh nicht mehr beangelbar da in privater Hand.

Genauso weiß ich von einigen Ecken am EHK, wo die Aale ausnahmslos nur auf Bienenmaden gehen, k.A. warum, denn eigentlich kennen sie die ja nicht als natürliche Nahrung.
Dennoch werden Würmer und KöFi gnadenlos ignoriert, sobald ne Bienenmade dran ist, kommen auch die Bisse.
Hätte ich es nicht mehrfach live gesehen, ich würds nicht glauben wollen.

Was das Vorfach angeht, gehe ich da eher pragmatisch vor.
Vor 10 Jahren und davor hab ich nur mit Mono gefischt, entweder ne 28er bei hängerfreien Gewässern oder 30-35er je nach Stellenwahl und möglichen Hindernissen.

Heute verwende ich ganz gezielt auch Geflecht (benutze liebend gern die Mussel Care Line in 35lbs von Mika, kenne kaum was besseres zu dem Kurs) wo es viel Hindernisse oder auch Krabben gibt, die die Schnur in Mitleidenschaft bringen können (zb MLK).
Wenn ich weiß das ich dort auch nachts mit Hechten rechnen muß, nehme ich auch gern Stahl. Nix besondres weiches, einfaches grün ummanteltes.
An andren Gewässern langt mir nen 30er Monovorfach, die Montagen liegen eh sehr ufernah und selten wirklich tief, in der Regel selten über 2-3m tief.

Durchgescheuert ist mir eigentlich auch nie ein Vorfach durch einen Aal, jedenfalls kann ich mich an einen solchen Fall nicht erinnern.
Allerdings sahen oftmals viele Vorfächer nach dem Fang ziemlich fertig aus, sodaß ich schon ins Grübeln kam, ob die noch paar Minuten gehalten hätten.
Vermutlich nicht wenn ich den Fisch über weitere Strecken hätte pumpen müssen. 



So einen Fall hatte ich Gott sei Dank bisher erst ein einziges Mal, als ich kurz nach der Wende für eine Saison am Barleber See II angeln konnte.
Hatte dort nen Butterkrebs (frisch gehäutet, die gabs da zu Hauf) auf etwa 50-60m hinter einer Verklappungskante ausgelegt.
Der Aal den ich damit fing war nichtmal sonderlich groß (irgendwas knapp die 80 rum), der kämpfte aber mehr wie so manch ein richtig großer.
Ich konnte den nur noch ranpumpen, der stellte sich immerwieder quer und versuchte mit dem Schwanz nach irgendwas im Wasser zu greifen, was ihm auch mehrmals gelang.
Irgendwann hatte ich ihn dann vorne, das Getriebe der Rolle knartschte nur noch und das 2.Teil meiner Telerute machte den Abgang...ich griff nur noch nach der Schnur und warf alles reflexartig vom Wasser weg.
Rute und Rolle hinüber, aber dennoch glücklich 

Ein anderes einschneidendes Erlebnis hatte ich als junger Bengel, als ich noch nicht Nachtangeln durfte (ging bei uns erst ab 16 Jahren mit Nachtangelmarke).
Eigentlich wollte ich an dem Tag auf Hecht gehen, fing aber einfach keine KöFis. Dann sah ich zum Abend hin etwas weiter draußen Fischen auseinanderspritzen. Ich denk mir..Mist, jetzt haste nichtmal nen Köder da und die rauben hier....#q
Schnell 2 fette Tauwürmer draufgezogen, Pose auf etwa nen halben Meter eingestellt (Gewässertiefe dort war etwa 6-7m) und raus damit an die Stelle wo grad was raubte.
Dauerte keine 5min und die Pose zog ab...zum Vorschein kam aber kein Hecht und auch kein Barsch, nein es war ein gut 75cm langer Aal, der dort bei praller Sonne sich an den Brutfischen laben wollte und dann doch die Tauwürmer nahm.

Seitdem fische ich oftmals nicht immer nur stupide in Grundnähe, sondern lege oftmals auch im Mittelwasser aus, was mir durchaus auch schon einige schöne Fische einbrachte.

Das einzige was ich kompromisslos anders mache wie es immer wieder seit Jahren propagiert wird, sind meine verwendeten Haken.
Typische Aalhaken wie man sie zu kaufen bekommt nehme ich überhaupt nicht, schon gar nicht in den angebotenen Größen.
Das ist mir alles deutlich zu klein, unter nem 2er Haken geht bei mir kein Aalköder ins Wasser, für Köfi gehts auch gern hoch bis 3/0 je nach Hakentype.
Ich bin mittlerweile auch völlig weg von langschenkligen Haken, benutze nur noch kurzschenklige mit sehr weitem Bogen und gerader Spitze (nicht geschränkt). Habe die letzten Jahre deutlich weniger Fehlbisse damit gehabt und mehr Vertrauen als zu den typischen Wurmhaken (egal von welchem Hersteller).


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Es macht schon sehr viel Sinn genau das anzubieten, was dort vielfach als Nahrung vorkommt, wennleibe heute Frösche natürlich nicht mehr erlaubt sind.
> Dieses spezielle Gewässer ist aber eh nicht mehr beangelbar da in privater Hand.
> 
> Genauso weiß ich von einigen Ecken am EHK, wo die Aale ausnahmslos nur auf Bienenmaden gehen, k.A. warum, denn eigentlich kennen sie die ja nicht als natürliche Nahrung.
> ...



Sehr schöner Erfahrungsbericht Bimmelrudi,
dass Aale sich auf eine bestimmte Nahrung spezialisieren, kommt sicher häufiger vor. Doch bis jetzt habe ich noch nicht erlebt, dass der gute, alte Tauwurm nicht genommen wird. Meine letzten großen Aale hatten massenhaft (hunderte) kleine Flohkrebse im Magen. Ab und an war mal ein kleines Fischchen (Barsch, Rotauge, Stichling) drin und vereinzelt Flusskrebse. Trotzdem nahmen sie den Tauwurm liebend gern. Ich habe es eher andersrum erlebt, dass die teilweise so hochgelobte Bienenmade fast gänzlich versagte. Vor Jahren stand es einmal 8 (Tauwurm) zu 1 (Bienenmade) in einer sehr guten Aalnacht. Seitdem setze ich Bienenmaden nicht mehr ein. Aber da sind vielleicht Aale aus anderen Gewässern verschieden in den Nahrungspräferenzen. Manche Dinge muss man erst erleben, bevor man sie glaubt 

Dass Aale im Mittelwasser fangbar sind, habe ich nun schon mehrfach gehört. Wäre mal eine spannende Geschichte. Doch so richtig traue ich mich da noch nicht dran. In welcher Tiefe startet man und wie tief ist es insgesamt unter dem Köder/Boot? Fragen über Fragen. Wenn jemand mehr Erfahrungen mit Freiwasseraalen hat, würde ich mich über Infos gerne freuen.
Beste Grüße
Jesco


----------



## bw1 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*



Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Dass Aale im Mittelwasser fangbar sind, habe ich nun schon mehrfach gehört. Wäre mal eine spannende Geschichte. Doch so richtig traue ich mich da noch nicht dran. In welcher Tiefe startet man und wie tief ist es insgesamt unter dem Köder/Boot? Fragen über Fragen. Wenn jemand mehr Erfahrungen mit Freiwasseraalen hat, würde ich mich über Infos gerne freuen.
> Beste Grüße
> Jesco



Sehr interessantes Thema hier - und das Bild von Jescos dickem Aal ist wirklich geil. Ich bin zwar kein ausgewiesener Aal-Experte, werde aber trotzdem mal ein paar Erfahrungswerte beisteuern. Ich befische u.a. einen Baggersee mit ziemlich steilen Ufern und einigen weit über das Wasser hängenden Weiden auf Aa. Dort haben sich bei mir einige Dinge herauskristallisiert: 

Tauwurm fängt fast ausschließlich Schnürsenkel. Köfis (am besten Barsche, in der jetzigen Jahreszeit vorzugsweise in kleinen Größen) bringen vergleichbar viele Bisse wie der Wurm bei einer allerdings weit besseren Durchschnittsgröße. Außerdem beißen sehr viele Aale oberflächennah. Mindestens eine Rute kommt direkt vor eine der überhängenden Weiden und wird mit Pose und teilweise abgeklebtem Knicklicht ca. 50 cm tief eingestellt, bei im Schnitt 3 bis 4 m Wassertiefe. Die Bissverteilung Oberfläche / Grundrute (auf Grund in aller Regel auch ufernah und nur mit 2 SSG-Bleien als Beschwerung) ist deutlich abhängig von der Helligkeit der Nacht. In dunklen Nächten ist das Verhältnis etwa ausgeglichen, bei Vollmond hat die Grundrute keine Chance. Dann ist das Verhältnis mindestens 3:1 zugunsten der Oberfläche. 

Und das klappt nicht nur nachts; ich habe an dem See auch schon mal einen ordentlichen Aal mittags bei Affenhitze an der Oberfläche gefangen - obwohl ich das nur ein paar mal aus Langeweile versucht habe. Das dürfte aber wohl trotzdem eine Ausnahme darstellen. 

Zur Landung benutze ich auch einen großen Karpfenkescher und als Vorfach 35er Monofil. Bis jetzt hat es nur einmal nicht gehalten, das war aber ärgerlich genug...

Wie immer ist alles stark gewässerabhängig, das kann man ja auch unschwer aus den bisherigen Beiträgen herauslesen. Oberflächennahes Angeln an überhängenden Bäumen oder Krautkanten hat sich hier aber zumindest an mehr als einem Gewässer bewährt.

Die Chance auf einen Meteraal (ich habe keinen) halte ich, wie ja auch einige Vorschreiber, an kaum beachteten bzw. -angelten abgeschlossenen Klein(st)gewässern für am größten.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*

Gerade in klaren Vollmondnächten bringt mir fast immer die Montage nen Biss, die im Mittelwasser abgelegt ist.
Das betrifft nicht nur Aale, auch bei Zandern hatte ich das schon etliche Male.
Licht von oben, besserer Kontrast für den Räuber die Beute zu erkennen.
Ähnliches kann man auch an Laternen beobachten.
Ich hab hier am MLK zb so eine Strecke (wenige hundert Meter lang), dort stehen etwa 10-12 Laternen direkt an der Spundwand, die per Dämmerungsschalter abends dann angehen.
Da ist die ganze Nacht was los, ob Weißfisch oder Räuber wie Barsche.
Zwischen den Laternen im dunklen Bereich ist quasi tote Hose.

Was Bienenmaden angeht, ich selbst benutze sie überhaupt nicht. Ich konnte es wie gesagt nur mehrfach live sehen was dort an der Strecke los war, sobald ne Bienenmade beködert wurde.
Am MLK hab ich andersrum auch ne Strecke, wo auf Grundel fast gar nix geht, obwohl sie dort massenhaft vorkommen.
Die Räuber scheinen sich dort ganz gezielt nach Kaulbarschen umzusehen, denn darauf gibt es Bisse von Zandern wie auch Aalen.
Genauso kannte ich mal ein Gewässer, das auch im Sommer sehr trüb war und auch nicht grad flach.
Das Aale drin waren wußten wir, nur wir fingen partout keine, egal was wir machten.
Irgendwann kam dann mal nen tag, da hatte ich meine kleine Box, in der ich das wichtigste zum Aalangeln immer drin hatte, zu Hause vergessen.
Keine Posen, keine Knickis und auch keine Bleie.
Ich hatte nur noch ne olle Wasserkugel inner Jackentasche.

Dran damit, Haken direkt ans Schnurende und Wurm drauf.Ich saß dann zw. beiden Ruten und hielt jeweils die Schnur in den Fingern....nen sensibleren Bissanzeiger gibt es nicht.
In der Nacht fing ich 4 Aale, keine Riesen, alles so um 55-65cm. Meine Kollegen hatten nicht einen Biss.
Wir haben das Spiel mehrfach wiederholt, Knickis dran=null Bisse, ohne Gefunzel oder Licht auf dem Wasser=nicht Schneider.

In den meisten Gewässern werden die Fische sicherlich gleich oder zumindest ähnlich ticken. Es gibt sie aber, diese speziellen Gewässer wo der Angler erstmal doof dasteht, das Prozedere erstmal verarbeitet und sich drauf einstellen muß, um Erfolg zu haben.
Und nicht selten sehen solche Gewässer genauso aus wie jedes andere auch. Wenn man da ein gewisses Maß an Stur- oder Verbissenheit an den Tag legt, wo andre einen vielleicht schon für bekloppt erklären, kommt irgendwann auch zum ganz besonderen Erfolg.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*

Finde ich super, wie sich das hier entwickelt So muss es sein. Da kann jeder noch was lernen.
Eure Erfahrungen mit dem Oberflächenangeln auf Aal machen auf jeden Fall Mut, es auch mal auszuprobieren. Vor Jahrzehnten hätte auch keiner pelagisch auf Zander gefischt. Nun ist es überall zu sehen und überaus effektiv. Ich glaube, dass ich das nächste Mal über dem Krautfeld, das in drei bis vier Metern Tiefe liegt, eine meiner Ruten oberflächennah auslege. Da die Aale viele Flohkrebse im Magen hatten und ich diese Nahrung in Mondnächten auch an der Oberfläche gesehen habe, könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, dass die Aale nachts auch in höheren Wasserschichten nach Nahrung suchen. Versuch macht klug Wenn es nicht läuft, habe ich ja noch zwei Ruten auf Grund liegen, die fangen können


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Am Fluss war's prima... Jetzt nach meinem Umzug fehlen mir hier irgendwie die Gewässer dafür. Da sind wieder andere Methoden spannender! Aber wir können gerne mal zusammen an deinen Großaal-See |supergri



Dann machen wir es bei mir Wird dann aber ein Vergleichsfischen Einer angelt nur am Grund auf Aal. Der andere fischt im Freiwasser oder knapp unter der Oberfläche


----------



## Esox 1960 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*

Auch wenn das Video schon etwas älter ist,Aalangler ,werden es sich gerne
anschauen.Das sind echt zwei coole "Aalfreaks." Besten Köder,der Rest ist
relativ simpel.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1I9pVyUlRAU


----------



## Minimax (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*

Liebe Aalexperten,
ein ganz toller, interessanter Thread- und wunderbar wie ihr Schlangenbeschwörer Euch auch mal die Zeit für umfangreichere Beiträge nehmt: Ich als Aalzubi konnt in den letzten Tagen echt ne menge dazulernen, was es umzusetzen gilt: Und zwar beiliebe nicht nur was die Großaaljagd anbelangt,
vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten,
herzlich
euer 
Minimax#h


----------



## knutwuchtig (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*



Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Dass Aale im Mittelwasser fangbar sind, habe ich nun schon mehrfach gehört. Wäre mal eine spannende Geschichte. Doch so richtig traue ich mich da noch nicht dran. In welcher Tiefe startet man und wie tief ist es insgesamt unter dem Köder/Boot? Fragen über Fragen. Wenn jemand mehr Erfahrungen mit Freiwasseraalen hat, würde ich mich über Infos gerne freuen.
> Beste Grüße
> Jesco




hallo Jesco


ich hatte mal eine erfahrung der besonderen art . wie immer am DEK. die ganze nacht mit kleinen köderfischen auf grund  geangelt und schneider geblieben  ! morgens dann im hellen eingepackt und den hältereimer mit einigen toten köderfischen ins wasser gekippt.etwas übermüdet und gefrustet habe ich dann den  köderfischen eine weile zugeschaut wie sie an der obefläche rumdümpelten , da kommt so eine kapitale wasserschlange von raubaal und pflückt sich einen toten fisch  von der wasseroberfläche !


----------



## BERND2000 (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*

Mir viel beim Einpacken (nach einem recht erfolglosen Aalangeln) im Hellen,mal eine Kurbel vom Steeg ins Wasser.
Ich habe bauchlings liegend versucht  sie mit 2 Rutenständern wieder nach oben zu holen.
Was natürlich Bewegungen und Geräusche verursachte....
 Ganz langsam kam ein sehr kapitaler AAl angeschwommen und verweilte einige Momente vor der Aktion um zu ergründen was da wohl los sei, dann verschwand er wieder.
Bis heute habe ich nicht versucht Aale so anzulocken.#c


(Diesen Bestand an Großaalen in dem Gewässer, hat dann vor über 15 Jahren ein Seuchenzug dahingerafft, ganz langsam gibt es dort nun wieder Aalfänge.
Dort haben wir es mitbekommen...und auch viele sterbende und tote Aale gefunden.



Zu der Zeit sah man auch öfter mal tote Aale in der Weser, oder sie bissen in Aaltarmen nicht.
Durch die Presse zogen sich Meldungen über weitere Aalsterben, wie z.B in der Ems, wo von Sauerstoffmangel in der Tiefe und Entkräftung durch langes schwimmen an der Oberfläche ausgegangen wurde)


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*

Nach den Schilderungen könnte es sogar Sinn machen, mit der Spinnrute und Oberflächenködern wie Poppern, Gummifröschen & Co auf Aal zu angeln  Aber das wäre schon die ganz hohe Kunst, wenn das jemand gezielt schaffen würde ;-)
Ich bleib da lieber erst mal bei den Naturködern und werde es mit diesen mal im Freiwasser oder oberflächennah versuchen...


----------



## BERND2000 (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*



Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Ich bleib da lieber erst mal bei den Naturködern und werde es mit diesen mal im Freiwasser oder oberflächennah versuchen��




Die größeren Raubaale kommen hoch, sind aber sicherlich nicht ganz so schnell zu Stelle wie ein Augenjäger.

Vielleicht sollte man es ähnlich wie bei Welsfischen mit fixieren der Köder versuchen.
Denn so habe ich sie als regelmäßiger Beifang auch immer dabei.
Kleinere Aale scheinen aber lieber versteckter am Grund zu bleiben.


----------



## Esox 1960 (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*

Der damalige Fischer aus Bosau am Gr.Plöner  ,hat mir vor Jahren mal erzählt,
das er auf die im Freiwasser ausgelegten Maränen Netze, immer wieder mal ganz kapitale Aale gefangen hat.Der größte brachte es auf 7 Pfund.Wenn man sich vorstellt,dass solche "Ofenrohre" tatsächlich im Freiwasser rauben und
sich Maränen aus dem Schwarm reinhauen,......WAHNSINN. !!!


----------



## gründler (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*

Moin

Kurze einblicke in alte tage.....

Neue Pose ran neues Blei Wirbel......Wirbel ist offen....verstorbener Kumpel wirft rein und guckt wegen tiefe einstellen....kurbelt ein und auf einmal nen Hänger der sich kurz danach wehrt.
Da hat nen großer Raubaal auf den Silbernen Wirbel gehauen und dadurch das er offen gewesen ist,hing der Wirbel im Maulwinkel des Aal's.



Wurmbiss gehabt,Wurm zieht in richtung Köfirute (15cm Plötze),ich kurbel schnell die Köfirute rein und lege sie steil in Rutenständer ab,der Köfi schwimmt kurz unter der Wasseroberfläche,die Pose baumelt in der Luft.
Auf einmal knallt die Rute ins Wasser,ich die Wurmrute weg gehauen und sofort Köfirute geschnappt und bügel auf.
Das Kniki stand 1m vom Ufer weg 40cm unter Wasser...Stillstand...Hecht??? ..Abwarten....nach 3min wandert die Pose immer tiefer und das Kniki wird schwächer,aber zieht nicht los sondern bleibt auf der Stelle stehen und geht immer tiefer und tiefer.
Der Wurm war mir mittlerweile egal die 15cm Plötze war wichtiger....kann ja nur was besseres sein......Ok nach 10min nix passieren hauen wir doch mal an...Anhieb und Hänger...doch der Hänger geht los und schlägt wie blöd...am ende warn es 2750gr bei 102cm im Colaflaschenformat.

Das alles ist schon einige Jahrzehnte her und es gibt noch ganz andere Geschichten...zb. nen toten Baum aus dem Wasser ziehen mit Auto und Seil weil da nen 5 Pfünder drin tobte mit haken im Maul und wir diesen unbedingt haben wollten.

Aber das war'n auch noch andere Zeiten.....sogar tauchen bin ich gegangen um Hänger etc. zu lösen,heute würde ich das nicht mehr machen.

Ach ja..... Köfi flach bei Vollmond klappt wunderbar,sogar auf der Wasseroberfläche angeboten und wenn ihr Nachts am See ein helles kurzes Schmatzen hört.... das sind Aale die Schlürfen von der Oberfläche Insekten und co ein,dann einfach mal direkt ans Ufer ziehen und nur 10cm tief stellen.



|wavey:


----------



## knutwuchtig (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*



Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Nach den Schilderungen könnte es sogar Sinn machen, mit der Spinnrute und Oberflächenködern wie Poppern, Gummifröschen & Co auf Aal zu angeln .


  es gibt da einen bericht von uli beyer , der bei einer ähnlichen wetterlage  wie wir sie jetzt haben, aale im mönesee auf kunstköder gefangen hatte .an der staumauer im mittelwasser .soweit ich mich erinnern kann , sollte es eigentlich mit gummiködern auf maränen gehen und wegen der wetterlage hatte man an der staumauer eine belüftungsanlage eingeschaltet .ergebnis waren wiederholbare fänge von aalen auf kunstköder im mittelwasser


----------



## Klaus-a. (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*

Vor ein paar Jahren hatte ich beim Schleppangeln mit zweiteiligen Wobbler ein Aal gefangen , der hatte voll gebissen am hellen Tag.
Der war aber nicht groß ,gerade 60cm.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*

Dieses beschriebene Schmatzen von Aalen habe ich auch schon gehört... Vor Jahren beangelten wir einen kleinen Stausee. Dort in einer kleinen Bucht schmazte es auch immer wieder. Es waren Aale, die kleine Moderlieschen raubten. Haben auch einige gefangen - auf flachgestellte Pose. Die Bissenwaren extrem vorsichtig... Knicklichter haben wir damals auch abgedunkelt und unsere Köder sogar mit Einweghandschuhen aufgezogen.
Ich wurde dafür von den alten Aalprofis oft belächelt, habe aber immer sehr gut gefangen. Heute mach ich das nicht mehr. Sollte ich aber vielleicht wieder.
Aber erst letztens zog ich mit einem Kumpel los. Er raucht viel - das hat den Aalen nix gemacht...
Habt Ihr damit Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## knutwuchtig (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*

erfahrungen mit nikotin finger ?  ich habe früher geraucht und gefangen, ich hab auch schon bei einem bekannten gesehen ,das er ein so genanntes eimer rauchen im köderfisch eimer praktizierte . die köderfische waren anscheinend trotzdem fit und fängig. ich kann nicht sagen ob weniger oder mehr dadurch gefangen wurde  .


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*

Vor vielen Jahren hatte ich mal aus Ködermangel überreifen Limburger Käse verwendet, ich fing im Mittelwasser bei prallem Sonnenschein 5 dicke Aale am ersten Tag.
An drei folgenden Tagen fing ich jeweils 4 dicke Aale.

Bei späteren Versuchen mit Stinkekäse fing ich nie mehr Aale, wohl aber Barben.


----------



## börnie (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Knicklichter haben wir damals auch  abgedunkelt und unsere Köder sogar mit Einweghandschuhen aufgezogen.
> Ich wurde dafür von den alten Aalprofis oft belächelt, habe aber immer  sehr gut gefangen. Heute mach ich das nicht mehr. Sollte ich aber  vielleicht wieder.
> Aber erst letztens zog ich mit einem Kumpel los. Er raucht viel - das hat den Aalen nix gemacht...
> Habt Ihr damit Erfahrungen gemacht?



...na ja, vor 30 Jahren hätte ich Dich dafür sicher auch belächelt 
Heute ganz sicher nicht mehr. 

Wenn  Du Z.B. über eine Wiese gehst und ein Rehkitz findest, darfst Du es  nicht anfassen oder berühren. Warum ? Weil es dann nach Mensch riecht  und das Muttertier wird das Kitz verstoßen.
Ein Aal hat ein zigfach besseres Näschen als ein Reh. Wieso sollte er den Menschen dann nicht am Köder riechen ?
Tabak-Geruch ? Riech mal an einem frisch ausgepackten Knicklicht.  
Primär geht es mir aber um die menschliche Witterung. 
Überhaupt bin ich der Meinung, dass wir mit der Angel überwiegend nur die unvorsichtigen (oder dummen) Groß-Exemplare fangen. 
Ich  ziehe fast alle Köder mit Handschuhen auf und bilde mir ein, wenigstens  hin und wieder auch einen von den schlauen überlisten zu können . Früher habe ich das nicht gemacht. Da gab es ja auch noch viel mehr Aale...logischerweise auch viel mehr "dumme".

Das  Schmatzen oder Schlürfen an der Oberfläche sind tatsächlich sehr häufig  Aale. Ich habe sie selber schon dabei beobachten können. Wenn ich im  Schilfsumpf unterwegs bin.
Das ist für mich oft auch ein Hinweis  darauf, ob an dem Abend was läuft oder nicht. Kein Geschmatze im Sumpf,  dann rauben die Aale nicht und ich muss sie in den tiefen Löchern suchen  und dort mein Glück versuchen. 
Früher hat man die Aale auch an den Kanälen an der Steinpackung schmatzen gehört. 

Nochmal was zur Ausrüstung. 
In  verschiedenen Artikeln liest man ja immer, dass eine 25er oder 30er  Schnurr völlig ausreichend ist. Das sehe ich komplett anders (zumindest  wenn man auf Großaale angelt). 
Ich verwende (aus gutem Grund)  meistens eine hochwertige 0,35er. Nie darunter ! Als Vorfachmaterial  sehr gerne die Stroft GTM. Sie ist ein bisschen drahtig, hat aber eine  harte Oberfläche und ist sehr stabil. Selbst wenn diese 35er zu 50%  durchgeraspelt wird, ist noch mind. so viel Reserve da, wie bei einer  gewöhnlichen unbeschädigten 0,30er.
Stahlvorfach verwende ich nicht. 
Der Haken ist auch noch so ein Thema. Ich verwende meistens ganz klassich den Aberdeen No. 2 und bin damit super zufrieden. 
Dieser Haken ist gerade, sehr stabil und sehr scharf. Mit extra langem Schenkel, damit der Köder(fisch) schön gestreckt bleibt. 
Und  eine große langsame Rolle mit kräftigem Metall-Getriebe. Damit man  nicht pumpen muss um den Aal überhaupt in die Nähe zu bekommen


----------



## junglist1 (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*



knutwuchtig schrieb:


> erfahrungen mit nikotin finger ?  ich habe früher geraucht und gefangen, ich hab auch schon bei einem bekannten gesehen ,das er ein so genanntes eimer rauchen im köderfisch eimer praktizierte . die köderfische waren anscheinend trotzdem fit und fängig. ich kann nicht sagen ob weniger oder mehr dadurch gefangen wurde  .




Man gibt Fischen keine Drogen 
Hoffe das war keine Punkerplatte |kopfkrat


----------



## knutwuchtig (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*

ich benutze als grundrute eine 3m lachsrute mit  einer round profile baitcaster und 17er fireline. auf den stellruten sitzen stabile freerunner bespult mit mono . da brennt nix an


----------



## knutwuchtig (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*



junglist1 schrieb:


> Man gibt Fischen keine Drogen
> Hoffe das war keine Punkerplatte |kopfkrat




persönlich wäre ich noch nicht mal auf die idee gekommen .

das verhalten mancher mitmenschen ist schon ganz schön skuril.
nikotin finger hab ich nicht und handschuhe benutze ich nicht. meist stinken meine pfoten eh nach den gefangenen köderfischen . meine devise bei ködern ist immer : so frisch wie möglich ! lebendköder ist ja auf wirbellose beschränkt.aber aale reagieren auf spezifische bewegungungen  im wasser. ob die sich erst vom geruch leiten lassen und dann eine bewegung den beißreflex auslöst, oder umgekehrt müsste man im versuch beobachten.

ich wäre früher nie auf den gedanken gekommen mit einem dicken madenbündel auf aal zu gehen. bei meinem kumpel funzt das regelmäßig. auch das anfüttern mit lose eingestreuten maden funktioniert. gefangene aale hatten regelmäßig meist mehrere lose maden im magen, die nicht vom haken stammen konnten


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> ...und unsere Köder sogar mit Einweghandschuhen aufgezogen.
> 
> Aber erst letztens zog ich mit einem Kumpel los. Er raucht viel - das hat den Aalen nix gemacht...
> Habt Ihr damit Erfahrungen gemacht?



Bin selber Raucher seit vielen Jahren...ich mach da beim Angeln gar kein Brumborum drum, zieh auch keine Handschuh an oder wasch mir extra noch die Flossen nach der Fluppe.
Die Köder liegen eh lang genug im Wasser, und wenn nix beist liegts an mir selber (meiner Gewässer-, Stellen-, Köder- und Montagenwahl).

Ich zieh oft mit meinem alten Herrn los, er ist seit 30 Jahren Nichtraucher, wir sitzen fast immer direkt beinander und benutzen auch die gleichen Köder.
Kam bisher eher selten vor, das er Bisse hatte und ich nix.
Läuft eher andersrum...meistens zieh ich ihm die Fische vor der Nase raus.


----------



## Kauli11 (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*

Habe mal eine Frage an die Aalspezialisten:


Schon mal jemand gezielt mit Dendrobenas Aale gefangen?


Ich habe das Gefühl, Dass die Aale die Dendros nicht mögen.


Kann da jemand etwas zu sagen? 



#h


----------



## Christian.Siegler (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*

Interressant mit den Nikotin-Fingern... Ich glaub da immernoch ein  bisschen dran, dass das mit den Handschuhen funktioniert. Das nächste  Mal probier ich's einfach mal wieder. Und wehe, da beißt nix! 



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Habe mal eine Frage an die Aalspezialisten:
> Schon mal jemand gezielt mit Dendrobenas Aale gefangen?
> Ich habe das Gefühl, Dass die Aale die Dendros nicht mögen.
> Kann da jemand etwas zu sagen?
> #h



Ich angel sehr sehr gerne mit Dendros. An einem meiner Lieblingsgewässer haben die Teile die Nase weit vor Tauwürmern. 
Am besten sind Mistwürmer vom eigenen Komposthaufen!!! Die fangen selbst da Aale, wo's keine gibt |bla:


----------



## knutwuchtig (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*

die frage lässt sich am besten im selbsttest klären, weil jedes gewässer seine spezifischen eigenheiten hat,die sich auch noch jahreszeitlich ändern.
 was gestern sau gut lief ist morgen schon nicht mehr aktuell. man muss also wenn man dran bleiben will immer eine rute mit alternativködern anbieten.
 bei uns z.b an einem kleinen fluß geht zeitweilig auch  dunkelbraune wegschnecken also nacktschnecken sehr gut, große aale fängt man dort auch nur nach starken platzregen, wenn das wasser kaffebraun ist und ordentlich strömung aufweist..


 an anderen tagen geht anderorts nur köderfisch. 

vor dem einzug der grundeln in unsere gewässer, waren kleine signalkrebse eine sichere bank. 

vor 15 jahren war es die süßwasser garnele im DEK, die genau so unspektakulär verschwunden - ,wie sie gekommen ist. kaum einer hats gemerkt !
es lohnt sich also auch mal nachts die ufer abzuleuchten ,um zu sehen, was da alles  an potenzielle beute im flachwasser ist. 



.ich gehe auch höchst selten mal ohne senke raus. das 1x1 m breite teil zeigt mir die verteilung und größe bzw die bestandsdichte vom jungfisch an. über die jahre kann man dann seine rückschlüsse ziehenund erhält so wichtige infos über das gewässer.


----------



## börnie (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Interressant mit den Nikotin-Fingern... Ich glaub da immernoch ein  bisschen dran, dass das mit den Handschuhen funktioniert. Das nächste  Mal probier ich's einfach mal wieder. Und wehe, da beißt nix!




...neee, lass das mal ! Sonst kommt hier noch jemand in Erklärungsnot :q

Nikotinfinger sind es nicht. Das ist synthetisch, unnatürlich. 
Es geht um die natürlichen Instinkte. 
Ach ja....soll jeder sein Ding machen ; und fangen ....oder auch nicht.


----------



## Zmann (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*

Feines Thema,
Hab vor einem Jahr auch noch geraucht und Aale gefangen...
Hab hier noch eine andere Sache die für den einen oder anderen vielleicht ganz hilfreich sein kann.
Als ich mit dem gezielten Aalangeln angefangen habe in einem See,habe ich auf Anhieb gut gefangen keinen Meteraal aber gute 70er das ging die Saison so durch.
Die neue Saison stand vor der Tür und ich war heiß auf Aale aber ich fing keine Aale egal was ich machte,verschiedene Stellen,verschiedene Tiefen,verschiedene Köder...es Biss alles nur kein Aal;+
In der folgenden Saison fing ich wieder an die vielversprechenden Spots zu beangeln und wieder ging nichts obwohl überhängende Bäume Futterfisch usw. vorhanden war und das nicht mal wenig...
Ich entschloß mich die andere Seite des Sees zu bemängeln,rein Optisch gesehen die unattraktiver Seite...Was soll ich sagen direkt beim ersten Ansitz ging mir wieder ein guter Aal an den Haken,es war für mich völlig unverständlich wieso es auf der Seite des Sees beißt und auf der anderen nicht aber egal es beißt
Was ich damit sagen will ist das die Lösung manchmal einfacher ist als man denkt.
Ob das im Fluss zutrifft kann ich nicht sagen aber an einem See kann das der Schlüssel für ein Jahr sein...in diesem Sinne Petri an alle!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*



Zmann schrieb:


> Ob das im Fluss zutrifft kann ich nicht sagen aber an einem See kann das der Schlüssel für ein Jahr sein...in diesem Sinne Petri an alle!



Das trifft auch am Fluss zu. Ich habe voriges Jahr viele Aale an einer Stelle gefangen, die dieses Jahr bisher exakt Null Aale gebracht hat. Ich nehme an, dass das mit der dieses Jahr erheblich niedrigeren Wasserhöhe zu tun hat und sich somit die Strömungsverhältnisse geändert haben. Die Aale beißen dieses Jahr ausschließlich in der Strömung des kleinen Flusses und meine Lieblingsstelle vom Vorjahr ist beim aktuellen Wasserstand außerhalb des Strömungsbereichs.


----------



## BERND2000 (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das trifft auch am Fluss zu. Ich habe voriges Jahr viele Aale an einer Stelle gefangen, die dieses Jahr bisher exakt Null Aale gebracht hat. Ich nehme an, dass das mit der dieses Jahr erheblich niedrigeren Wasserhöhe zu tun hat und sich somit die Strömungsverhältnisse geändert haben. Die Aale beißen dieses Jahr ausschließlich in der Strömung des kleinen Flusses und meine Lieblingsstelle vom Vorjahr ist beim aktuellen Wasserstand außerhalb des Strömungsbereichs.




Ich versuche die Welt aus der Wahrnehmung eines Fisches zu sehen.
Was mag also ein Aal schätzen.


Sauerstoff ist im Wasser nicht überall gesätigt vorhanden, Wir kennen so etwas nicht, an der Luft ist das unerheblich.
Aber auch wir können nicht ohne also nicht überall hin.


Der Aal ist wechselwarm, sucht also Aktiv die Wärme, wir kennen das nicht, weil wir Wärme selbst erzeugen.
Dafür "fressen" wir stetig, der AAl mus das nicht, weil er viel weniger Energie verbraucht.


Wir sehen die Welt mit anderen Augen und können richen.
Der Aal richt die Welt und kann auch sehen.


 Wie Wir ist der Aal auf Deckung und Schutz angewiesen, denn er hat viele Fressfeinde, bei uns geht es eher um Schutz vor dem Wetter.
Letzteres betrifft Asserbewohner viel weniger plötzlich oder störend.



Der Aal muss ausreichend Fett ansammeln um Nachwuchs zu haben, Alter Wachstum und Größe sind da weniger bedeutsam.
Bei uns ist Alter da entscheidender und das Wachstum mit der Geschlechtsreife begrenzt.


Also wird er derzeit wohl in flachen Pflanzendickichten in der Strömung verdauen.
Dort ist viel Sauerstoff, Wärme,Versteck und viel Nahrung.
 Selbst gut versteckt, ohne Sicht, trägt Ihm die Stömung sein Weltbild zu.
Er sieht mit der Nase, wo wir mit Augen blind wären.



Im Winter kann er sich dann in die dunkle Tiefe zurückziehen, er kann dann eh kaum noch verdauen, verbraucht aber auch kaum Energie.
Sommer und Winterlager wird er wohl nicht gleich betrachten und sollen von Aalen auch wiederholt über weite Strecken aufgesucht werden.
Letzteres taten Naturvölker auch.


So gesehen wundert es mich heute nicht mehr, wenn ein Bekannter mir einst erzählte das er in einem Stillgewässer nur dann die guten Ale fing wenn Herbststürme das Stillgewässer trafen.
Das Wasser ist dann noch warm und nun kommt nicht nur Verdauungsfördender Sauerstoff ins Wasser, sondern es verbessert auch die Wahrnehmung des Aales durch die Stömung.
Kälteeinbruch und Regen, betreffen Ihn im Wasser weniger so wie auch eine Trübung Ihm eher nur mehr Schutz bietet.
Aber so kurz vor dem Winter oder der Laichwanderung will Er noch etwas Fett und nicht Muskeln ansetzen.


Laue Windstille Sommernächte, im Stillgewässer werden dem Aal hingegen weniger gefallen wie dem Angler.
Aus seiner Sicht, stört es die Wahrnehmung, er hat vielleicht Apetit aber muss das Futter ja aktiv suchen...
Lohnt sich so ein Aufwand und Risiko wirklich, wenn man nun nicht mehr  wirklich ausgehungert ist?
Na ich denke das ist wie bei Anglern, die selbst wenn die Fische beißen wegen Kälte oder Regen zuhaus bleiben, sie haben dann keine Lust und müssen ja auch nicht.


Was aber machen viele Angler?
Sie fischen selbst im Hochsommer in Stillgewässern oft weit vom Ufer möglichst fehrn von Hindernissen und in der Tiefe am Grund wo Kälte und Sauerstoffmangel herrschen und kaum Futter ist.
Perfekt um an lauen Sommernächten ohne Wind nicht durch erhoffte Aalbisser in der Ruhe gestört zu werden.
Entweder sind dann die Aale am Rand oder teilweise gar unter der Oberfläche unterwegs.
Da wo sie angeln sind sie erst sehr spät im Jahr.
Teilweise sind die Aale gar km weit in verkrautete flache Zuflüsse gewandert um dort Frühjahr und Sommer zu nutzen um Fett zu werden.


Die Welt der Fische ist halt eine Andere wie die unsere.
Schon was flaches Wasser sei, wird ein Aal und ein Angler völlig unterschiedlich betrachten.
Welcher Angler vermutet schon in zugewachsenen 20cm-30cm tiefen Gräben viele Großaale?
 Da fahren die Angler lieber an den klaren Baggersee um in der Tiefe Aale zu erhoffen.


 Da grübeln sie über die abschreckende Wirkung die Nikotin haben könnte und unterscheiden nicht einmal die Art der Köderfische.
Das ist so als zu denken es mache keinen Unterschied einem Gast Ratte, Schwein, Huhn oder Katze anzubieten, alles Fleich oder?
Sich dann aber Gedanken zu machen ob es Ihm verschreckt nur einfaches Salz und kein Meersalz zu verwenden, wäre unerheblich.
Wir unterscheiden ob Tauwurm oder Mistwurm besser sind.
 Das ist lustig weil schon bei Tauwurm ja meist der Kanadische Wurm gemeint ist und nicht der vorkommende Tauwurm.
Bezeichnend wenn man dann erlebt das die Aale selbst bei selbst gesammelten T-Würmer unterschiede machen von welchem Ort sie gesammelt wurden.
Ob das nun am Fettgehalt liegt oder eher den Gegebenheiten ähnlich wie beim Wein?


 Ich denke der Aal wird sehr gut zwischen verschiedenen Wurmarten unterscheiden und ja nach Geschmack durch die Fütterung auch Mistwürmer auch in  lecker oder bäh trennen.
So wie wir ja auch Fische mit Moddergeschmack oder Fischmehl-Eier nicht so schätzen. 

Was also schmeckt dem Aal besser das Moderlieschen das Rotauge, ein Barsch oder eine Schmerle?
 Ganz sicher nicht immer das, was wir am einfachsten beschaffen können und auch bei Frische wird er höhere Anspruche haben wie der Mensch.
 Ein frischer Fisch ist halt nicht das was teilweise bei uns auf den Teller kommt, wenn es schon Tage, Wochen oder gar gefrohren Monate essbar erhalten wurde.
Wir lassen Fleisch gerne abhängen oder reifen, Matjes, oder Graved-Lachs oder Stink-Fisch sind da echte Extreme der Fischveredellung.




 Wobei ja viele eher Snaks für Sammler anbieten als eine ordentliche Mahlzeit für einen Raubaal.
Letzterer braucht ja nicht viel Futter um wenige cm im Jahr zu wachsen, wenn er Handgroße Fische verschlingen und ganz langsam verdauen  kann.
 Da kann er tagelang warten, auf die nächste gute und vor allem sichere Gelegenheit.


Aber eins wird dem Aal wichtig sein, der Eneriegehalt seiner Beute also der Fettanteil.
 Das wird Er schätzen, mehr noch als doofes Protein um Wachstum und Muskeln zu fördern.
as ist kein Karpfen sonder ein Fehrnwanderer der im ersten Versuch mit der Energie hinkommen muss wenn Er Nachkommen haben will.
Da ist nichts mit wiederholten Versuchen oder Vorteil durch Muskelkraft und Größe.
Die energie muss reichen das Ziel zu erreichen und dann noch den Nachkommer Energie zu geben.
Muskeln, Verauungsorgane und alles andere werden geopfert, da sie nebensächlich werden.




Ich hatte mal einen Aal mit der Taschenlampe entdeckt, der jahreland fast immer auf den Meter genau im Sommer zu sehen war.
Das war in einem flachen Fischpass , wo er dann nachts in der Strömung dümpelte, vielleicht um Oberhalb die Welt zu erriechen, wirklich auf Futtersuche sah Ich Ihn nie.
Ich habe mal versucht sie wieerholt zu greifen, das nervte sie und sie verschand einige Zeit zwischen den Steinen. Aber vertrieben hat es sie nicht.

Kleinfisch und Krebse waren dort auch immer noch vorhanden.
Aber der Platz war sicher, sauerstoffreich und sehr warm.
 Futter gab es dort und oberhalb reichlich und Feinde eher nicht.
Fast ein Wunder das so ein Fisch dort Tagsüber unsichtbar versteckt sein kann im klaren, flachen Wasser, wo täglich dutzende ins Wasser starren.


 Zuletzt war Sie gut 90cm und Armdick, im Folgejahr sah Ich sie nicht mehr.


 (Einige werden sich fragen warum Ich sie nie angelte? 
 Warum sollte ich das versuchen, wo wäre der Reiz der Suche oder der Erfolg, wo Ich doch keinen Aal mag.
Das ware wie einen Bären im Käfig zu schießen und sich dann als Jäger zu fühlen.


 Als wildes Betrachtungsobjekt, ähnlich wie in einem Aquarium hat sie Mir ungleich mehr gegeben, als sie Anderen zu zeigen.
Ich angel aus Interesse an der Natur, die ich nicht sehen kann und ganz sicher nicht nur weil ich Fisch essen will oder Andere mit Fängen beeinrucken möchte.
Nein, ein Gartenfreund würde seinen Koi ja auch nicht braten,selbst wenn er Karpfen mag.
Sie ist halt, Abseits der üblichen Betrachtung zum Anschaungsobjekt oder gar Freund geworden.
Nur das man so ein Wildtier besser keinem zeigt,  schon gar nicht wenn man dort Angeln darf und fast täglich wenige Meter unterhalb geangelt wird)


----------



## Harrie (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*

Klasse geschrieben,Bernd.


----------



## Maxthecat (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*

Ja , gut geschrieben #6 

Man sollte sich so wie hier beschrieben immer die Sache auch vom jeweiligen Fisch aus sehen , denn könnten die Chancen steigen ! Ich hatte mir auch überlegt ,warum es derzeit so schlecht mit den Fängen ist aus meinr Sicht . Die Gewohnheiten , das Essen bei der Hitze mit den derzeitigen Wetterlage auf die Fische übertragen 

Und was soll ich sagen ,es funktioniert . Zwar nicht bei jedem Ansitz / Spinnfischen , aber es klappt jedenfalls#6


----------



## gründler (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*

Moin

Im Umkreis nur Raucher und die fangen alle Aale...


Zu Vorlieben

Großer See irgendwann Anfang der 90er.....

Sandbank mit tausenden Gründlingen drauf,die stehen da immer drauf auch heute noch.

6 Ruten 2 Mann,4 mal Gründling draussen 2 mal Wurm.Ab 22.30 auf 2 Ruten (Gründlinge) nen Biss.....Aale.....neuer Gründling drauf und weiter ging es Aale Aale Aale.

Gründlinge wurden im Eimer langsam weniger,also mal ne Plötze ran,gleicher Spot angeworfen aber keine bisse mehr...nach 30min ohne Biss Plötze rein.... Gründling ran.
Nebenbei die Senke geschwungen um Gründlinge zu bekommen.

Der neue Gründling ist 5min im Wasser.....biss......das ging bis zum hell werden so es gab nur bisse auf Gründlinge,alle anderen Köder wurden nicht angefasst.

Und die ganz großen bilden ne art Revier und verhalten sich beim fressen her wie Schlangen (alle paar tage was ordentliches,und damit meine ich Plötzen bis 20-25cm und dann Pennen sie wieder.
Ich habe Stellen wo man gezielt 2-3 große Aale fangen kann dann ist paar Wochen nix mehr und dann stellen sich da neue große Aale ein.Liegt aber auch viel am Gewässer,jedes tickt für sich und mit ihnen die fische.

Man muss halt nur am ball bleiben und gute Altgewässer beangeln dürfen,dann klappt das auch irgendwann mit Aalen über 4 Pfd.


Ach ja und Vorfach abschneiden mit Haken drin macht ihnen nix aus,sie scheiden die Haken nach paar tagen aus,sogar aus der Haut raus,wenn wir beruflich Aale hältern die auf Aalschnurr gefangen wurden und tief geschluckt haben,liegt nach paar tagen der Haken im Becken. 


#h


----------



## Christian.Siegler (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*



gründler schrieb:


> Liegt aber auch viel am Gewässer,jedes tickt für sich und mit ihnen die fische.




Das ist wohl wahr! Ich beangle auch so ein besonderes Gewässer, das seine eigenen Gesetze hat. Dort gibt es einen guten Aalbestand, doch werden nur selten welche erwischt. Alle 5 bis 6 Jahre allerdings ziehen dort die Aale aus irgendeinem Grund im Sommer immer sehr dicht ans Ufer. Dort liegen sie dann unter den Ästen, die im Wasser liegen und man kann sie, wenn man das weiß und seeeeehhhhr genau hinschaut, beobachten. Oft unterscheiden sie sich kaum von einem Ast. 
So habe ich dort schon einige Gute auf Sicht erwischt...
Aber wie gesagt - das passiert nur alle paar Jahre. In "normlalen" Jahren sieht man da nicht einen Aal!

Und was mich bei dieser Aalangelei auf Sicht auch sehr überrascht hat: So schlechte Augen haben die Aale gar nicht. Konnte schon beobachten, wie der Köder auf's Genaueste beäugt wurde, um ihn anschließend links liegen zu lassen. Und sehr Vorfachscheu sind die Kameraden dort auch. Der kleinste Kontakt mit der Schnur und sie suchen panisch das Weite... Auch die Haken dürfen nicht zu groß sein. Diese Aale in dem Gewässer nehmen ganz vorsichtig und spucken bei Hakenkontakt schnell wieder aus. Das alles konnte ich direkt beobachten, weil die Aale ja so dicht am Ufer lagen und das Wasser glasklar ist.
Wie gründler ja sagt: Jedes Gewässer tickt für sich...


----------



## BERND2000 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*

@Gründler
Mir sagt mal ein Forellenzüchter die Forellen verkaufe er, die großen Gründlinge im Teich esse er aber selbst.#h


----------



## gründler (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> @Gründler
> Mir sagt mal ein Forellenzüchter die Forellen verkaufe er, die großen Gründlinge im Teich esse er aber selbst.#h



Damals hatte ich noch nicht so ne tiefe berufliche....wie heute ^^ 

Aber Kaulbarsch Gründling und kleine Barsche schmecken nicht nur Fischern und Züchtern gut...auch Aalen ^^ 

|wavey:


----------



## knutwuchtig (11. August 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=269275&d=1532622022  @ Jesco  sieht das nur so aus ,
oder bist du tatsächlich ohne mütze auf die welt gekommen ?


----------



## Esox 1960 (11. August 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Großaal ‒ 5 Tipps fürs Fangen kapitaler Aale*

Ich selber warte noch auf den Riesenaal,aber sie sind da.
0:35 -1:55

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6Mbdk85udc


----------

